# New Transport from forgeworld.



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Rules can be found here.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Hmm.. thats a pretty good transport... rulsewise at least.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

That's one of the coolest FW tanks I've ever seen. And the rules aren't too bad either. The option to forego sponsons for 14 armor, and the option to exchange the HBs for ACs or LCs is great, even if they are a bit cheap.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just a shame its £110... ouch. But your getting something as big as a baneblade for that price.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good find mate, that's one seriously cool looking tank. The rules are pretty cool too. Have some rep.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, that almost makes me want to play Imperial Guard...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent. Always wondered why the Gorgon was open topped considering that it was developed to stop Mortar fire.

Very nice rles, in keeping with being not too flash.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit... Enemies of man fear us, for we have the best transport you will ever see.


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

and i qoute " they do pints....? im getting one!", "you've had two halfs already!"


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking tank! Too bad about the price tag though..... ouch.


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi folks,

So the tank does look good, but why wouldn't you want to put a support weapon facing the exit of your troop to provide covering fire (I have made a few transports and put a flamer mount on the port door side to clear out any resistance to my boys hopping out (kinda the 'field of open fire idea)?

Feels like a no brainer

The Public


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i saw that in the flesh at FW open day and it looked pretty cool. Looks even better lined up next to a standard chimera 

by the way, WTF is a " Cyclops demolition vehicle"?!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

TheReverend:

This is a cyclops.

I'm glad to see Forge World satisfy my hard-on for autocannons...may have to pick this up for my Khorne guard.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

TheReverend said:


> i saw that in the flesh at FW open day and it looked pretty cool. Looks even better lined up next to a standard chimera
> 
> by the way, WTF is a " Cyclops demolition vehicle"?!


IIRC its a small (read tiny as in almost epic size land raider size) remote controlled tank packed with explosives that can run up to enemy vehicles and explode in some way.
You have some remote controller infantry model (tech adept or something) that controls them with remote controls.


Rules are in IA1 or something.


Edit: ninja attack!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Doelago said:


> _Holy shit... Enemies of man fear us, for we have the best transport you will ever see._


It's just a shame what happens to us after we get _out_ of our nifty ride.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Bag of dicks, look at the titty-fucking price! Rod that off!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Decent looking tank actually. Seeing as it looks very similar to a Chimera, it could be open to some awesome conversions with a standard Chimera and some spare Heavy Weapons that are about


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Must....resist...looting it for my orkz!

GAH it's definitely one of the better looking transports in the game, well done FW, well done.


----------



## Trickstick (Mar 26, 2008)

One thing that has confused me about it: why would you upgrade it with a dozer blade? You get to reroll something that you can already reroll because it is a super heavy, so you get nothing. I suppose it would look good though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I was a real fan of it until I saw it next to a Chimera - seems a little small to carry 30 guys around in it. Might be the angle of the shot though.

That said its still sexy as hell and I do wish I had 3 or 4, just needs to be scaled up a bit bigger I think.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

@ Jacobite - like the Gorgon, it's intended for the ranked up Guardsman Style (50 Guardsmen won't fit into the Gorgon, unless you use the ranked Kreigers).


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw it and at first I was thinking WTF, its just a Chimera, until the pic of it next to one. It's nice but until I can see the kit, i do not see it being worth £100+


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Vaz - oh right not a long distance, comfort ride then. Hmmmm dam thats more what I'm looking for.

@djinn - it'll be the all resinness which is doing that...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet tank  Definately may conside
Like it more then the Gorgon (more likely cause knowing that it looks less like a bulldozer)


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

It's now listed with a lower price of £97 btw.


----------

